
Graphene-based sieve turns seawater into drinking water - circadian
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-39482342
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14027546)

